# iPhone app



## deraz

Looks like 6/18 is the day. Will need to upgrage to Internet premium service = $2.99/month. App will be free.


----------



## superfan1

and here it is

http://www.siriusxm.com/oniphone/in...IRIUSSTAGE&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=APP

No Stern or play by play sports yet. Thats a bummer


----------



## anubys

not having Howard is a complete shock that is hard to believe...what are they thinking?!


----------



## deraz

Works great. Nice that you can see what is on each channel.


----------



## deraz

I didn't have to upgrade my service. Did anyone else?


----------



## anubys

deraz said:


> I didn't have to upgrade my service. Did anyone else?


I think you get a 7-day free trial to the premium service...


----------



## Ken S

1. No Howard/Sports - Pretty stupid decision.
2. Requires premium subscription (who cares if you can't get Howard anyway).
3. PocketTunes gets their online offering including Howard and Mad Dog (cost $10)


----------



## boulder_gp

The Howard decision is puzzling, hopefully Howard 100 and 101 will join soon. Both are still available on the Sirius web site for streaming.

Pocket Tunes (and any other iPhone Sirius XM streaming app) still requires an existing subscription, at least to get the 128k stream.


----------



## anubys

can you record a show and listen to it later with this app?


----------



## syphix

anubys said:


> can you record a show and listen to it later with this app?


No.


----------



## anubys

then it's completely useless for me...I'd like to FF through a song if I don't like it...or timeshift a show if I want...


----------



## Bob Coxner

Maybe Apple is behind the Howard decision. Remember that Apple is extremely touchy about apps that even hint at adult material of any kind.


----------



## willc

Bob Coxner said:


> Maybe Apple is behind the Howard decision. Remember that Apple is extremely touchy about apps that even hint at adult material of any kind.


 That does not add up as it (the iPhone application) carries Playboy Radio and The Opie & Anthony show.


----------



## VandyCWG

This must be why Dave and the fellas at GeekToolBox stopped development of thier Sirius/XM app.

I figured it was this.


----------



## thestaton

No Howard = no chance. It was the only reason I would consider it. 

I'll stick with pocket tunes.


----------



## xzi

It's $2.99 whether you listen online over iphone or not, since May. If you have a multi-year plan or lifetime plan you don't need to pay extra yet.

The Virus is on there (Opie and Anthony, Ron and Fez) so the Howard decision has nothing to do with content. My guess is it's either his decision and they want to charge extra for him (or still force you to get a radio) or it's technical at this point since you can get it online no problem. Since online is Windows Media, it's pretty clear they have to transcode to get it on the iPhone, and these channels may just not be part of that solution yet. Still work great on WinMo though 

You will never get sports on this for the same reason sports isn't available online--it competes with the respective leagues own internet products and SIRIUS XM only has permissions for sports over satellite--it's been that way sicne 2004 and the iPhone won't change that.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

deraz said:


> I didn't have to upgrade my service. Did anyone else?


Then you must already have it on your account... because when I logged in, I got this...












anubys said:


> I think you get a 7-day free trial to the premium service...


You only get the 7 day free trial by signing up here.


----------



## xzi

Correct, Premium Online is now basically what they call online listening. It's $2.99/mo., iPhone or not, and lifetime/multi-year plans have it already. Month-to-month plans have to add it for $2.99/mo since May.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

xzi said:


> Correct, Premium Online is now basically what they call online listening. It's $2.99/mo., iPhone or not, and lifetime/multi-year plans have it already. Month-to-month plans have to add it for $2.99/mo since May.


I wonder if there is an "online only" option for $2.99/mo... Then I could cancel the sub for my truck and just use the aux jack...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeaaaahhhhh, I think they're probably too smart to do that.


----------



## syphix

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I wonder if there is an "online only" option for $2.99/mo... Then I could cancel the sub for my truck and just use the aux jack...


There is an "online only" option...for $12.95:
http://www.xmradio.com/onlineonly/index.xmc


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeaaaahhhhh, I think they're probably too smart to do that.


I can dream... right? :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

syphix said:


> There is an "online only" option...for $12.95:
> http://www.xmradio.com/onlineonly/index.xmc


Cool, thanks. So basically it's no cheaper than having a standard subscription and adding on the 2.99...


----------



## anubys

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Cool, thanks. So basically it's no cheaper than having a standard subscription and adding on the 2.99...


maybe I'm missing something...but isn't that cheaper?

a regular subscription is $13 plus $3 for premium is $16

so this option is $3 cheaper...right?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

anubys said:


> maybe I'm missing something...but isn't that cheaper?
> 
> a regular subscription is $13 plus $3 for premium is $16
> 
> so this option is $3 cheaper...right?


I think I'm only paying $9.99/month...


----------



## mcaldero

The lack of sports has to do with Sirius XM not having online/mobile rights for the play-by-play broadcasts. The MLB app (a one time $9.95 download fee) has radio play-by-play for all MLB games (home & away announcers). I'm sure the other leagues will offer something similar down the road.


----------



## xmguy

This is making me want an iPod Touch.  Somehow my SkyFi3 and XMp3 aren't enough. But alas, can't afford one. But I'm glad to see an XM service taking off like this. I've read on Orbitcast that the app has reached NO 1 on the free downloads page.


----------



## Tanic

xzi said:


> Correct, Premium Online is now basically what they call online listening. It's $2.99/mo., iPhone or not, and lifetime/multi-year plans have it already.


I've had Sirius lifetime for four years. No problem streaming on the puter, but they blocked me from iPhone streaming.


----------



## ehilbert1

Tanic said:


> I've had Sirius lifetime for four years. No problem streaming on the puter, but they blocked me from iPhone streaming.


Same here. I've had lifetime since 05. I was told you have to upgrade to premium and pay $2.99 even if you have lifetime. Without Howard I don't want it anyway. Oh yea us lifetimers will continue to be screwed in the future. If they come out with a Stilleto 3..... we will have to pay for the premium service to be able to use wifi.


----------



## deraz

I went ahead and downloaded pocket tunes. Sirius was up and running in about 10 seconds. Works exactly the same as listening on the computer. Stern but no sports. A big advantage is that you can surf at the same time. Not thrilled about the $10 but so far it would appear to be worth it. Sirius app doesn't have a logout button which means you have to turn off the iphone when switching from siuius app to pocket tunes.


----------



## nollchr

I have an iPhone and so does my wife. Does the $2.99/month allow 2 iPhones or do you think i would have to pay $6 ??? Nothing on the XM site about that.


----------



## rudeney

I don't know what all the hype is about. I've been getting Sirius on my Windows Mobile phone (HTC Apahce) for the last three years using an app called "SiriusWM5". I get all the channels and pay no extra fees beyond my Sirius subscription and Verizon wireless data plan. There's also a program called SiriusCE that has a flashy interface, but it's a bit flaky on my phone and is a huge memory hog.


----------



## Steve Mehs

It's just another thing other platforms could do that the iPhone is now just catching up on. Copy and paste, voice memo, GPS, XM streaming all stuff that has been available for years that is just now making it's way over. I used to use SiriusCE for Sirius streaming and XstreamXM for XM streaming on my Windows Mobile PDA. Hell my original Nextel phone from 2002 could do voice turn by turn and voice record and it didn't even have a color display.

I used to have Sirius Premium Internet Radio, but canceled it when I went down from 3 XM subscription and 2 Sirius subscriptions to one of each after this idiotic merger took place. I signed up for a 7 day trial and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with this app and the quality. The interface is much nicer then what I used in the past on Windows Mobile. I'm considering subscribing mainly to listen to Opie & Anthony while I work out. Even though I still pay for one Sirius subscription and one XM subscription w/ Best of Sirius, I really haven't tuned in much since the merger was approved and all my favorite channels were pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve Mehs said:


> It's just another thing other platforms could do that the iPhone is now just catching up on. Copy and paste, voice memo, GPS, XM streaming all stuff that has been available for years that is just now making it's way over. I used to use SiriusCE for Sirius streaming and XstreamXM for XM streaming on my Windows Mobile PDA. Hell my original Nextel phone from 2002 could do voice turn by turn and voice record and it didn't even have a color display.


Come on Steve... I thought you were an iPhone fanboy now... 

You gotta give them some time to catch up... Apple has been making phones for all of 2 years...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

nollchr said:


> I have an iPhone and so does my wife. Does the $2.99/month allow 2 iPhones or do you think i would have to pay $6 ??? Nothing on the XM site about that.


It's tied to an account, not a phone... So as long as you both logged in using the same account, I don't think there would be an issue.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Come on Steve... I thought you were an iPhone fanboy now...
> 
> You gotta give them some time to catch up... Apple has been making phones for all of 2 years...


And operating systems for decades. None of that has to do with the actual phone it has to do with the iPhone OS. For every cool thing the iPhone can do, it seems there is something basic it is lacking, although a lot of that was solved with 3.0.

The iPhone is one of the best purchases I ever made, don't get me wrong, but I just have to scatch my head and wonder sometimes.


----------



## Tom Servo

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I wonder if there is an "online only" option for $2.99/mo... Then I could cancel the sub for my truck and just use the aux jack...


Have you had any luck streaming some other internet audio source while driving around? My experience a while back was that it is impossible to maintain a data connection between cells. Others' experiences have yeilded similar results, at least on the ATT network.

Has it gotten better?


----------



## Steve Mehs

I was out and about earlier while streaming SiriusXM in the car and it worked beautifully. I only had two hiccups and I was in some pretty rural areas. I honestly was shocked, and while it hurts me to say something positive about AT&T, not only was I shocked, I was impressed.

I would never replace an actual SiriusXM subscription with a streaming iPhone because I channel surf too much. Much easier just to use the steering wheel controls to jump between channels then fiddle with the iPhone. Plus, despite my experience today, I still lack a lot of confidence in the AT&T network, especially living in Upstate NY where they have a reputation of poor service.


----------



## Tom Servo

I'm glad to hear that, Steve. 

Unfortunately where I live actual physical gaps between coverage areas (where the phone says "No network" or "Emergency Calls Only") are still pretty common. And 3G is at least 60 miles away. 

I can't see the app really replacing SXM radios though. I drive all over north Mississippi and have lost the signal maybe twice in three years. Drove not too long ago to Santa Fe and back and never found any dead spots. 

If the sound quality's as good as it is on DirecTV though, that alone might make it worth my while to upgrade to an iPhone.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Sound quality through the earbuds is excellent, although today I was out with my mom and listening via a cassette adaptor in her car, so sound quality wasn't that great. My car has an Aux In but no cassette, but it's at the back of the radio and to access it you have to disassemble the entire dash. 

3G coverage here is random, I can be in 3G move a foot and be knocked down to Edge then take a step back and have 3G again. At work when I use the company gym, I have 3G on the ellipical, but not the treadmill and they're not even 10 feet apart, not that it matters much since we have wifi.


----------



## spunkyvision

> Correct, Premium Online is now basically what they call online listening. It's $2.99/mo., iPhone or not, and lifetime/multi-year plans have it already. Month-to-month plans have to add it for $2.99/mo since May.


I don't think this is correct. I purchased a multi year contract back in march (xm) to get the online option for free like i had in the past but I do not have access to the SiriusXM app without paying $2.99 a month. I can still listen to O&A and all of my other programming online right now.


----------



## anubys

spunkyvision said:


> I don't think this is correct. I purchased a multi year contract back in march (xm) to get the online option for free like i had in the past but I do not have access to the SiriusXM app without paying $2.99 a month. I can still listen to O&A and all of my other programming online right now.


I think that Sirius just did an end-around people in your situation...in order to milk more revenue, you have to get the "premium" service with the app...


----------



## Ken S

anubys said:


> I think that Sirius just did an end-around people in your situation...in order to milk more revenue, you have to get the "premium" service with the app...


Yes, they did. Always makes for good business to tick off your long time customers.


----------



## elaclair

Has anyone had a chance to play with this app yet? I've been using it for about a week now, and am not real impressed.

Two things stand out. Even when connected to WiFi, the bit rate seems pretty inconsistent, with some channels at times sounding bit starved to the point of almost being unlistenable. The buffer doesn't seem to be managed well and on occasion the music will "jump" a little to several seconds ahead.

Think I'll save the monthly fee for this and buy a latte'........


----------



## Ken S

BTW, Howard talked about the iPhone app the other day. It appears it's a contractual issue on the rebroadcast of his program. I think it boils down to Sirius wanted to use the Stern show to promote the iPhone app and push the additional $2.99/month on subscribers and Howard has been against any surcharge for his show (especially, I'm sure if he's not getting a piece). If they were providing the content to all Sirius subs the Stern show could be on the iphone app just like it is on the net.


----------



## Tom Servo

Ken S said:


> BTW, Howard talked about the iPhone app the other day. It appears it's a contractual issue on the rebroadcast of his program. I think it boils down to Sirius wanted to use the Stern show to promote the iPhone app and push the additional $2.99/month on subscribers and Howard has been against any surcharge for his show (especially, I'm sure if he's not getting a piece). If they were providing the content to all Sirius subs the Stern show could be on the iphone app just like it is on the net.


That certainly makes more sense that what I'd been hearing, namely that he was off the app because of Apple's draconian content rules. But obviously that's not the case since O&A and the Foxxhole are on there.

It begs the question then, why did Apple let this app through when they ban other apps that may contain adult language and scenes with partial nudity, so to speak?


----------



## Ken S

Tom Servo said:


> That certainly makes more sense that what I'd been hearing, namely that he was off the app because of Apple's draconian content rules. But obviously that's not the case since O&A and the Foxxhole are on there.
> 
> It begs the question then, why did Apple let this app through when they ban other apps that may contain adult language and scenes with partial nudity, so to speak?


Apple allows R-Rated movies as well. Applying logic to Apple decisions is never going to bear much fruit. Apple could have had the iPhone 10 years ago if they had just continued with Newton development...but...


----------



## gregjones

Here's a question. I have two radios with two iphones. My coverage is great with the iphones. Will they let me cancel service on the two radios and apply the prorated amount to one premium online subscription?


----------



## Terry K

It would be nice if they quit giving Apple free advertising for that **** iphone. I can't get one (I refuse to use AT&T). I have a Blackberry. No love for us.


----------



## DodgerKing

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Cool, thanks. So basically it's no cheaper than having a standard subscription and adding on the 2.99...


Plus you don't have to worry about the signal dropping every time you lose a 3G signal.


----------



## DodgerKing

nollchr said:


> I have an iPhone and so does my wife. Does the $2.99/month allow 2 iPhones or do you think i would have to pay $6 ??? Nothing on the XM site about that.


Nope...

Just as you can listen to your on-line account on any computer, you can also listen to your on-line account on any iPhone. Only one can be logged in at a time.


----------

